# HomePod mini et AppleTV



## LaJague (9 Mai 2021)

Hello

J’ai bien les 2 configurés dans la même pièce, mais dans l’AppleTV je n’ai pas en sortie audio par défaut la possibilité de mettre la pièce qui comporte le HomePod comme indiqué dans les aides ….
Je suis un peu perdu, j’ai essayer de changer de pièce, pareil 
Tout est à jour 

Merci !


----------

